# Trim tex / drywall art



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Big thanks out to joe at trim tex. As me and a few others on here we can not thank this great company enough for giving us so many great options for finishing drywall. It never fails when i meet with a home owner and show them the trim tex catalog the responce I get is always the same. ...."oh wow i never seen anything like that done with drywall before" ...i really beleave that useing there products have given me a huge advantage and gives the home owner so many more options for there final product. With that being said ive decided to build a show room of there products so customers can see the final result in person.... Here is a couple pictures from the latest project ive been working on....these are from phase 1 of 2...


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pics will be uploaded soon.....computer freezing up😠


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

very nice....:thumbup:


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks Awesome!!! Well done!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow that looks great.


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys....means alot to me getting positive feed back from guys that do this stuff everyday.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Very nice looking work. Well done!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

That really turned out nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Nice design, good mix of products, great fit and finish!!! Your show room will impress and add more work. Kudos:yes::yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats some good stuff right there!!:thumbsup: about 13 years ago I did a job for one of my best buds parents and he had all that crazy stuff drawn up before I started,, lets just say I had some training in DrywallArt !! Looks great man.:thumbup:


----------

